# Help naming my puppy



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

I am gettin a male german shepherd soon and was wondering which name you guys liked the best out of the 5 below?

Jaxx, Tyson, Manny, Mathis and Kain

Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I voted for Mathis, cool name, unique, dont know any other animal named Mathis.

:thumbup:


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, I find one day I will like one name and then the next day I will like a different name, lol. It's so hard to find the perfect name, lol.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey- maybe posting a pic of your future pup would help...


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Jaxx


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

I know but I don't have any pics,he is less than a week old, lol.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

As an owner of a "Jax", I must point out that, out of all my dogs, it's been the easiest name to yell both over and over in the house and outside at the top of my lungs across the park 
Being one syllable, you can't really shorten it, which confuses the dog when you start messing with their name.


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

I know what you mean, I have been practicing yelling different names to see which one was the easiest. People will soon start to think I'm crazy, lol.

Thanks for the input so far everyone, keep it coming :laugh:



Jax's Mom said:


> As an owner of a "Jax", I must point out that, out of all my dogs, it's been the easiest name to yell both over and over in the house and outside at the top of my lungs across the park
> Being one syllable, you can't really shorten it, which confuses the dog when you start messing with their name.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I voted for Jaxx, but I also like Kain. It looks like by your poll Jaxx and Kain are the front runners.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

We were down to two names, Gunner and Luke. I liked Luke but a two syllable name just sounded better to me.
So I guess you can see which we eventually chose. 

I can't really choose one, although I must say I don't like Tyson just because I've met Mike Tyson and he's not a nice guy.  And that's all I can think of when I hear it.


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

Funny because Jaxx and Kain were my top two choices too, lol


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

I was actually thinking on Gunner too.



GSDGunner said:


> We were down to two names, Gunner and Luke. I liked Luke but a two syllable name just sounded better to me.
> So I guess you can see which we eventually chose.
> 
> I can't really choose one, although I must say I don't like Tyson just because I've met Mike Tyson and he's not a nice guy.  And that's all I can think of when I hear it.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

snoop said:


> I was actually thinking on Gunner too.


Haha, and you will find out how common a name it is. I had NO clue! 
I thought I was being original then met about a dozen on the first forum I joined.


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol, I know, I thought the names I had picked out were unique too but I noticed some people already named their dog with some of the names I have picked out.



GSDGunner said:


> Haha, and you will find out how common a name it is. I had NO clue!
> I thought I was being original then met about a dozen on the first forum I joined.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Haha, and you will find out how common a name it is. I had NO clue!
> *I thought I was being original then met about a dozen on the first forum I joined*.


That is why I chose Mathis for the OP. Never heard of a dog named that. I like it.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I like Kain, not sure why, just like the way it sounds.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I grew up a big iron mike fan, so I had to go with tyson. It's a nice masculine name for a dog.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

I also voted for Mathis. The other names are pretty common. Mathis would be fun and unique You could have some neat nicknames too.....


----------



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone.


----------

